# Interest for a Competition in Central NY?



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys. I was just wondering how many people would be able to attend a competition in Central New York.

I would most likely be able to use my school as a venue (2 gyms and cafeteria) for free (I'm only going to use one gym), so no need to worry about that. If I couldn't get my school I could always look to local schools. The only disadvantage is that there is no local hotel to stay at (the closest one is 1/2 hour away)

I was looking October 22nd 

There are a couple problems though. I need materials (stackmat, timer, stopwatch, etc.) and I would need volunteers to scramble/judge/etc.

So now the only question is how much of an interest is there in a competition in Central NY?

Proposed Events/Schedule/Price are on later pages


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 9, 2011)

i would probably be able to attend now that my sister is going to school near there. (Massachusetts)


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Or you could just go to Hackley Summer 2011.


 
But that's a few months away from the day he's planning, so...


----------



## cubernya (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I made sure it would be on a good weekend and isn't close to any other competitions


----------



## izovire (Jul 10, 2011)

I am interested! I would like to attend some east coast comps. anyway. 

A good person to contact in regards to organizing and getting a delegate would be Tyson (but contact a closer Delegate first tehe). A lot of times Delegates will help out with getting timers and displays. 

Someday I'll be able to sponsor timers for the entire WCA. (no joke)


----------



## timspurfan (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, I have sent you (theZcuber) and izovire a pm about this. OT- This would be cool and I would probably go. It is the weekend after my birthday.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I haven't contacted him yet, but I've heard Bob has lots of timers.

I think I could use some help with organizing, and based off the rate of posts and how long a normal thread lasts, I think there's enough of an interest for a competition.

Threw together a list of events that could be in the competition. Please leave comments asking about the events.
2x2 speed
3x3 speed
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
3x3 MBLD
3x3 FM
4x4 speed
5x5 speed
Megaminx speed
Pyraminx speed
Square-1 speed
Magic
Master Magic


Also currently putting together a possible time chart


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends on the events but I might stop by.


Spoiler



MBLD in particular.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

lol how did I know you would want to do MBLD...I made sure I had that because I know there are lots of people willing to try new things (or old things)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> lol how did I know you would want to do MBLD...I made sure I had that because I know there are lots of people willing to try new things (or old things)


 
I guess you're just a mind reader ;-).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh oh yes. I live there.  Interested!

EDIT: and for events, have pyraminx


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I had pyraminx on the list 

Schedule is coming along well, and have some people willing to help organize the competition.

Still looking for judging and scrambling (it's not hard)


----------



## Hershey (Jul 10, 2011)

izovire said:


> A good person to contact in regards to organizing and getting a delegate would be Tyson (but contact a closer Delegate first tehe). A lot of times Delegates will help out with getting timers and displays.




Maybe Bob Burton if he has time.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Alright. I've been talking to others and we need helpers. Simple as that. We will probably have a training round for scramblers/judges that isn't mandatory, but helpful.

Basically, if you're competing in just a few things, and have lots of spare time (schedule up soon) you can help out by judging, scrambling, etc.

If we don't have enough helpers, then we can't run as many things. I think that the first thing to leave would be megaminx. Next FM, then 5x5. After that I'm not even sure what would happen. We need helpers, feel free to PM me or post here. I will get back to you


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll scramble if it's available (assuming I come) .


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Not enough room for megaminx in the schedule


----------



## cityzach (Jul 10, 2011)

i will definitely go as long as theres pyraminx and master magic!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2011)

waffo might show up.


----------



## izovire (Jul 10, 2011)

I can judge and scramble too.


----------



## ianography (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't go  But make sure that the cut-off times are good. The ones at Park Ridge were ridiculous...


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I will finish off the schedule tonight, and possible change it down the line when we know how many people will show for sure.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you contacted Bob yet? You should if you want this to happen, since he would have to go for it to be official.


----------



## JyH (Jul 10, 2011)

Will go if official.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll contact Bob in a minute to see if he can come.

Just finished talking to Andy to sort out the schedule more, so hopefully it's coming together.
Still have to contact my school to see if I can get the rooms for the competition.


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Yeah I haven't contacted him yet, but I've heard Bob has lots of timers.


 
He's gonna have to fight me to get them back...


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

*cheers for Bob*

I also just contacted him, so I'll wait for a response and if he says he can come I will contact my school Monday.

If all that is set then I'll submit it to the WCA for it to become official


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2011)

I know this isn't the perfect place to ask, but is there any plans for a NYC/NY comp in late October? I'll be there for a week just after WC (probably 19th-26th or something).
I got excited by this and then I saw November


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Aussies are welcome to come...just stick around a little bit lol

Late October to November 12 (might be 13th) isnt that much longer


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Aussies are welcome to come...just stick around a little bit lol
> 
> Late October to November 12 (might be 13th) isnt that much longer


 
It isn't too likely, as that will be the transition period to VCE (last 2 years of school), so whilst I'd love to, I don't think I'll get to.

Andy, if you're still reading this thread, clear out your PMs so I can reply


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 10, 2011)

Where would it be exactly? I just wanted to know how far away it was from PA...

And if I can, I will definitely come! Sounds great, and I love the events. Hopefully I will be sub-15 by then!? 

You can count me in, if I can convince my parents! But I will ask in a few months, or when it's official. But sounds awesome!


----------



## Bob (Jul 10, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I know this isn't the perfect place to ask, but is there any plans for a NYC/NY comp in late October? I'll be there for a week just after WC (probably 19th-26th or something).
> I got excited by this and then I saw November


 
Venues in NYC are so expensive. I will host a competition in the fall not far from the city, but across the Hudson in Jersey.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Bob why are you up at midnight (yes I know I am too)

For those of you wondering, it'll be held in a small town called DeRuyter

Also, Bob says he probably won't be the delegate, so we'll have to find someone else.


----------



## Bob (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm on vacation. I don't go back to work until September.


----------



## JyH (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Bob why are you up at midnight (yes I know I am too)
> 
> For those of you wondering, it'll be held in a small town called DeRuyter
> 
> Also, Bob says he probably won't be the delegate, so we'll have to find someone else.


 
Midnight is not really late, even for if someone had work the next day.
On topic: I think your only other choice is Tim, but I have no clue if he has timers and stuff.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I know midnight isnt late 

Just contacted Tim, hope he has timers and matts


----------



## Bryan (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you been looking at http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide.php ?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 10, 2011)

mbld and fm are events that not many people do, but if you want you can keep them. remember you dont have unlimited time.

o and btw, im coming.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Mbld is a definite. FM might go, it all depends on how the schedule turns out and how many people will do it


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2011)

Who do you have in mind for delegating at this point? Bob said no, I said no (as you mentioned, MIT Fall isn't on that day because I'm busy). Do you have anyone else in mind? We're the only two delegates in the area, so I don't think you'll be able to find anyone else.

You really need more competition experience before you run a competition. If you've never been to a competition, you won't know how to run one--that's pretty much a fact. Make an effort to attend a competition, and then we can talk about whether you want to run one of your own.

That's a four hour drive for Bob, and it would be 5 1/2 hours for me if I had a car (but I don't).

You should think about going to Hackley, if you're interested in competitions. It's a four hour drive, about as long as it would take Bob to get to you.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I am most likely running the competition with other people. Regardless, still looking for a delegate.

Proposed registration fee:
Register on/before Oct. 1 2011 - $4 for 2 events - $1 per event after
Register after Oct. 1 2011 - $4 for 2 events - $2 per event after
Register at door - $4 for 2 events - $3 per event after

Proposed time schedule:
9:00 AM Magic Final
9:15 AM Master Magic Final
9:30 AM Pyraminx Combined Final
10:00 AM	3x3 BLD Combined Final - 3:00 cutoff
10:00 AM HALL	FMC Final
11:00 AM	2x2 Round 1
11:00 AM HALL	Multi BLD Final (end 12:30)
12:00 PM	Lunch
1:00 PM 3x3 Round 1
2:30 PM Mystery Event Final (the puzzle is really big)
3:30 PM 5x5 Combined Final - 3:00 cutoff
4:30 PM 4x4 Combined Final - 2:00 cutoff
5:30 PM 2x2 Final
6:00 PM 3x3 Final
6:30 PM Awards

You also cannot compete in BLD and MBLD

If anyone is interested in helping organize the competition please contact me. You can catch me on MSN, Skype, or even email me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2011)

^ lol

Is it just me, or is theZcuber the guy that was claiming sub 8 averages on TTW a few weeks ago?

edit: and a sub 1.5 average of 12 on 2x2
edit2: Just confirmed. I checked old messsages somewhere and it was theZcuber who was claiming insane 2x2/3x3 averages. He was pretty much swearing on his life that he was being honest.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Wasn't me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

For one thing, magic/master magic can be combined into one time slot. Also, you don't give much leniancy for time with taht schedule. Chances are something will go wrong and you will be slowed down at competition day.

And Mike, this one guy averages like 27 and every like 30 scrambles or so he claims to either get a 5s LL skip (lol happened yseterday) or some 7s PLL skip. He won't give reconstructions, and noone found that solution.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 10, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> ^ lol
> 
> Is it just me, or is theZcuber the guy that was claiming sub 8 averages on TTW a few weeks ago?
> 
> ...



June 4
Mike Kotch
this kid in the 2x2 room is consistently at like 1.7 average. telling everyone it's legit and they all are going bananas over it
Ethan Crislip
Who? I'll be home in 2sec
Mike Kotch 
ok, thezcuber
Ethan Crislip
Not legit
Mike Kotch
and he keeps talking about his singles and what they'd be ranked, no comments on his average
i know


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Again, wasn't me.

Now lets stay on topic please...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Internet drama <3.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Again, wasn't me.
> 
> Now lets stay on topic please...



FYI, this competition isn't happening.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

It will if I can somehow manage to get a delegate to come


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking we could change the date to October 22nd? I think it would be more convenient


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tim Major would love you.

Your first issue is finding a delegate. Don't bother planning anything else until you have that sorted.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah I just PMed Tim to let him know haha

And yeah I'm not even contacting my school until I can get a confirmation that a delegate can show



Also, Ryan, what do you think you can do for multi-blind at the competition


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

What do you mean? I'm not allowed to disclose how many cubes I would be doing, assuming this gets set up.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What do you mean? *I'm not allowed to disclose how many cubes I would be doing,* assuming this gets set up.


 
? wut

anyway its safe to assume he will be doing over 10 for NAR, most likely 12 I think


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

According to regulations, no one other than the organizer is allowed to know how many cubes he's doing for multi blind, until he receives that many cubes during the competition

Basically said, I'm asking your PB for Multi-BLD (under an hour)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes...you're asking me to disclose it on an online forum, where everyone can read the post. In short, my goal would just be NAR. Doesn't matter what my PB at home is, competition is a bit different. As PRO showed......


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

So basically you want to do a 10/10 in less than 45 minutes or an 11/11+


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

Basically.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Just contacted Dave to see if he can make it...

Also, to any delegates that see this, I will pay for transport if you want


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 10, 2011)

Ryan asked for MBLD so I'm gonna ask for OH. Where's ur OH?


----------



## Bob (Jul 10, 2011)

::Bursts bubble::

First time organizers in the US are generally given very limited schedules. Even if I were to delegate, you could expect no more than 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, and BLD. But, as I stated before, you really need to attend some competitions before you host your own competition. As much as you may think you know how to run a competition, I can assure you that you don't.

The only reason why I took a chance on Andy Smith was because Park Ridge is like 40 minutes from me. I would have to be an ***** to drive 4 hours away to delegate a competition for somebody who has never even attended one...

Oh, and trust me, I am not an *****.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

So are you saying if I only did 2-4, OH, and BLD you MIGHT delegate it?

I'll also try to attend Hackley, although I'm not sure if I'll be able to


----------



## ianography (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> So are you saying if I only did 2-4, OH, and BLD you MIGHT delegate it?


 
You really aren't going to let this go, huh? 

No, he's not going to, as it is too far of a drive for him and he doesn't want to be the delegate for a competition when the organizer doesn't have all too much experience with competitions.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

Hence why I'm going to Hackley (possibly)


----------



## ianography (Jul 10, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Hence why I'm going to Hackley (possibly)


 
If you go to one competition, you still don't have enough experience. I've been to 5 or 6 competitions before, and I have literally nooooo expertise whatsoever in hosting a competition. And saying that you'll possibly go to Hackley doesn't make me put confidence in you at all. It's nice that you want to organize a competition, but you just don't have enough expertise yet.


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

A 12 year old who has never been to a competition would NEVER be able to organize one. Running a competition is a lot of work, and you really should see how they work. Just because you go to Hackley does not mean you will be able to organize one. You should wait until you're older and have been to more competitions.


----------



## Bob (Jul 11, 2011)

Yay! I see that some people pay attention to what I say.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> Yay! I see that some people pay attention to what I say.


 
Of course. You're a legend.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 11, 2011)

Just because I'm 12 doesn't mean I can't organize anything. 

Regardless, COMPETITION IS OFF. Sorry to those of you that were planning to attend.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Just because I'm 12 doesn't mean I can't organize anything.
> 
> Regardless, COMPETITION IS OFF. Sorry to those of you that were planning to attend.





misleadingPM said:


> Competition
> Hey Tim. Just wanted to let you know that I changed the competition date the OCTOBER 22ND. That means you'll be able to attend
> 
> Now to find a delegate to make it official



You sent this a few hours ago D:<
Oh well, I didn't think it was going to happen anyway. My hopes weren't too shattered.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 11, 2011)

I still had to find a delegate that wasn't available... Meaning it would have been unofficial


----------



## timspurfan (Jul 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> The *only* reason why I took a chance on Andy Smith was because Park Ridge is like 40 minutes from me.


Not sure about that ... but about the competition, there is a lot necessary, and even with a lot of preparation, things can go wrong and you will need to sacrifice a lot. I can't argue with Bob's opinion on this at all, I mean that guy knows what he's doing. I mean for now there are a lot of northeast competitions, so there is no reason to force the competition as soon as it is. Try to get to some competitions and see if this is something you really want to and are willing to do.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 11, 2011)

lol, it was kinda funny reading through this whole thread


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 11, 2011)

I live in Fayetteville, i would be happy to go to a comp near my home haha. Pick a half decent venue like an SU hall.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Depends on the events but I might stop by.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
hahaha


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 11, 2011)

If bob is busy try dave Campbell, he's the guy that makes Toronto comps so dam good.


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

thread can be closed please?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 11, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> If bob is busy try dave Campbell, he's the guy that makes Toronto comps so dam good.



Helpcube, why do you have two accounts and use them at the same time... 
Also, please stop double and triple posting, it really makes threads sloppy.


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Helpcube, why do you have two accounts and use them at the same time...
> Also, please stop double and triple posting, it really makes threads sloppy.


 
HelpCube is run by two people.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

Thread closed as requested.


----------

